# The Two Towers DVD Release Info



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

From www.dvdtalk.com...

As expected, New Line Home Video has announced the dual release of Lord of the Rings - The Two Towers. First on Aug 26th is The Two Towers Theatrical Edition, a 2 disc special edition (available in both Widescreen and Fullscreen releases with Dolby Digital 5.1 audio) will feature a modest number of 'making of' featurettes, A 10 minute sneak preview of The Return of the King, and a short film by Sean Astin called 'The Long and Short of It' with an accompanying making of. On November 18th New Line will release The Two Tower's Extended Cut a super 4 disc extended cut of the film with 40 minutes of additional scenes with new effects and a new score created for the extended material. The Extended edition will be presented in Anamorphic Widescreen with BOTH Dolby Digital and DTS 5.1 audio with a number of audio commentaries and comprehensive making-of documentaries. Pre-Orders for The Two Towers Theatrical Edition will begin on May 9th and Pre-Orders for The Two Tower's Extended Cut begin June 20th.


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

Super Cool.

I heard that The Return of the King might be delayed into theaters until 2004 instead of December.


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cyclone _
> *Super Cool.
> 
> I heard that The Return of the King might be delayed into theaters until 2004 instead of December. *


Why?


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

saddam has hired all the orcs for attempt to retake iraq, i think....


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

From http://www.thedigitalbits.com/ ...

As we reported last night, the 2-disc Theatrical Version will street on August 26th (SRP $29.95) in both full frame and anamorphic widescreen (2.35:1) versions. The 179-minute film will feature Dolby Digital 5.1 EX surround sound, with English and Spanish subtitles and English closed captioning. The exact features list includes: 2 in-depth documentaries (On the Set - The Lord of the Rings: The Two Towers and Return to Middle Earth), Sean Astin's The Long and the Short of It short film, The Making of The Long and the Short of It featurette, 8 production featurettes (Forces of Darkness, Designing the Sounds of Middle-earth, Edoras: The Rohan Capital, Creatures of Middle-earth, Gandalf the White, Arms and Armor, The Battle of Helm's Deep and Bringing Gollum to Life), an exclusive 10-minute preview of The Return of the King, original theatrical trailers and TV spots, the Golllum's Song music video by Emiliana Torrini, a preview of Electronic Arts' Return of the King video game, and a preview of the Two Towers: Special Extended DVD Version. This represents some 2 hours of bonus content.

And, as we mentioned last night, the 4-disc Special Extended DVD Version of the film will follow on November 18th. It's currently in production, so specific features and specs will be announced at a later date. But you can reasonably assume it will be similar in format to the previous 4-disc version of The Fellowship of the Ring. As with that disc, no content will be repeated between the 2-disc and 4-disc versions of The Two Towers, so you'll get your money's worth if you buy both versions. The film will be 30+ minutes longer (we've heard 40+) than the theatrical cut. It will be rated PG-13, and will be presented in anamorphic widescreen video with Dolby Digital and DTS surround sound and audio commentary. It will also feature 2 full discs of all new bonus material.


----------

